

Howto piss off a Java programmer in 2 minutes - plainter
http://engwar.com/post/50

======
bootload
_"... Yes, the list comprehension beats it all. It’s simple and elegant. Most
importantly beautiful and pleasing to look at. ..."_

    
    
      ''.join(chr(48+((ord(c)>>b)&1)) for b in xrange(7,-1,- 1))
    

One line I like I was using today. Of course there is always the chance the
person using the big stupid language can also use other smaller succinct ones.

